# Does anyone play the roulette machines, i just blown loads of money



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone play the roulette machines in the bookies ? I used to be pretty bad with them blown tens of thousands in the last few years , i stopped playing them for qa while but started playing again in the last few months. I went in the bookies tonight and blew £900 on them i then went daft tried chasing my losses and played online i have just blown £8,000 i feel sick


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TBH, I would keep stories like this to yourself.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

big vin said:


> Does anyone play the roulette machines in the bookies ? I used to be pretty bad with them blown tens of thousands in the last few years , i stopped playing them for qa while but started playing again in the last few months. I went in the bookies tonight and blew £900 on them i then went daft tried chasing my losses and played online i have just blown £8,000 i feel sick


I feel sick for you too, £8,000? I take it you're not married?


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

8 grand is more than i earn in a year


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

banzi said:


> TBH, I would keep stories like this to yourself.


Why ?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> I feel sick for you too, £8,000? I take it you're not married?


No not married no kids , no mortgage


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

forza84 said:


> 8 grand is more than i earn in a year


Its 2 years of mortgage payments for me, I feel like slapping the cnut.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

big vin said:


> No not married no kids , no mortgage


Oh that's all right then, :no:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

big vin said:


> Why ?


As the thread lengthens it will become apparent.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> Oh that's all right then, :no:


I never said it was alright


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

big vin said:


> I never said it was alright


No I know you never mate, you'll have to excuse me I'm not thinking straight, I'm still kicking myself that you've just blown £8000 when you could have given it to me and I could have put it towards my mortgage.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> No I know you never mate, you'll have to excuse me I'm not thinking straight, I'm still kicking myself that you've just blown £8000 when you could have given it to me and I could have put it towards my mortgage.


You got to speculate to accumulate though


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

damn thats nasty


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Fool.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

what website? How much you got left?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

dann19900 said:


> what website? How much you got left?


boylesports i would go back in and try win it back but pretty difficult to win that kind of money back


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

big vin said:


> Does anyone play the roulette machines in the bookies ? I used to be pretty bad with them blown tens of thousands in the last few years , i stopped playing them for qa while but started playing again in the last few months. I went in the bookies tonight and blew £900 on them i then went daft tried chasing my losses and played online i have just blown £8,000 i feel sick


Ohhhhh sh!it...right let's put it in perspective, how long does it take you to earn 8k?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Verno said:


> Ohhhhh sh!it...right let's put it in perspective, how long does it take you to earn 8k?


depends , but i have no big overheads , no mortgage no kids etc , just food and bills


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

banzi said:


> TBH, I would keep stories like this to yourself.


So why should i keep it to myself ?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Because most people will think you are a bit stupid.

Sorry, I thought you would catch on without me having to spell it out.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

id stop gambling if i were you, your obviously sh1t at it


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

big vin said:


> depends , but i have no big overheads , no mortgage no kids etc , just food and bills


Well if it takes you a month, not so bad. If it takes a year then your a fool!

So what sort of a response do you want from us?


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Roulette is a terrible game to gamble on.

Poker is a better choice


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Verno said:


> Well if it takes you a month, not so bad. If it takes a year then your a fool!
> 
> So what sort of a response do you want from us?


was not expecting any particular kind of response i was just saying what i had done


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

will need my shares to rise i am heavily invested in a south african mining company


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

big vin said:


> So why should i keep it to myself ?


Current of future employer could see it.

[email protected] 8k for an online casino experience.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

jackedjackass said:


> Current of future employer could see it.
> 
> [email protected] 8k for an online casino experience.


I think he needs the help of uncle J.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

jackedjackass said:


> Current of future employer could see it.
> 
> [email protected] 8k for an online casino experience.


I dont think my current or future employer would be lurking on a muscle forum to be honest


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Well it's your money pal but do you not think that at 8k and previous that you might have a problem?

8k would pay for my old dears neuro surgeon for a few months...perspective mate.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

big vin said:


> will need my shares to rise i am heavily invested in a south african mining company


What's the name of this mining company? ;-)


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Verno said:


> Well it's your money pal but do you not think that at 8k and previous that you might have a problem?
> 
> *8k would pay for my old dears neuro surgeon for a few months*...perspective mate.


Or an IFBB pro in gear for a few weeks.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Verno said:


> Well it's your money pal but do you not think that at 8k and previous that you might have a problem?
> 
> 8k would pay for my old dears neuro surgeon for a few months...perspective mate.


Yes im not proud of what i have done i just ended up chasing my losses its easy to do if you gamble .


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

House always wins in the end.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Smitch said:


> House always wins in the end.


Yes in the long run it does if you play all the time


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

You think you have a problem?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Verno said:


> You think you have a problem?


Depends really as if i win or lose it only effects me and nobody else


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've never understood gambling, you always lose more than you win in the long run.


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

big vin said:


> I dont think my current or future employer would be lurking on a muscle forum to be honest


What you think is irrelevant, they might not look up such forums to participate but they might look for general info.

Or if a business associate (you mention shares and investments) hears that you are a gambler, no good, no good.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Gamblersanonymous.org.uk


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

big vin said:


> Depends really as if i win or lose it only effects me and nobody else


Untill 10yrs down the line when you have mortgage, wife kids etc.

Dude you can't be that short sighted seriously??


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Until 9 months ago I worked for a big company that install, service and repair a large percentage of the gambling machines in the UK. Mainly bookies and casinos but also pubs and clubs.

I've seen man put £20k into a Touchbet roulette machine and walk away with empty pockets.

Seen lots of people put £3k plus in a couple of hours.

A big casino in Manchester had a refurb about 3 years ago. The refurb cost £1.5m. They recouped the cost in 20 weeks. That gives you an idea of how much profit these places are making.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

jackedjackass said:


> What you think is irrelevant, they might not look up such forums to participate but they might look for general info.
> 
> Or if a business associate (you mention shares and investments) hears that you are a gambler, no good, no good.


Me and my boss have a big investment in a south african vanadiam mining company lots of people invest in share its gambling nobody cares


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

big vin said:


> Me and my boss have a big investment in a south african vanadiam mining company lots of people invest in share its gambling nobody cares


are you going to tell your boss and the shareholders you blew 8 grand in one night?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Verno said:


> Untill 10yrs down the line when you have mortgage, wife kids etc.
> 
> Dude you can't be that short sighted seriously??


I have an house payed for will never need a mortgage and i cant have kids im primary hypogonadal and on trt


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Verno said:


> Untill 10yrs down the line when you have mortgage, wife kids etc.
> 
> Dude you can't be that short sighted seriously??


Kids? You ain't seen his others threads have you?


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

big vin said:


> Me and my boss have a big investment in a south african vanadiam mining company lots of people invest in share its gambling nobody cares


Out of interest how big a hit is this £8k to you?

It sounds a lot to some. As said it takes some people a year to earn that. I can earn that in 6 weeks but it's still a big chunk to just lose I to thin air. My missus would go ****ing spare. And rightly so.

But if you are a millionaire it's a drop in the ocean.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

big vin said:


> I have an house payed for will never need a mortgage and i cant have kids im primary hypogonadal and on trt


so you will end up alone in a big house with all the utilities cut off.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

big vin said:


> Me and my boss have a big investment in a south african vanadiam mining company lots of people invest in share its gambling nobody cares


Shares are a bit different, you can at least have an idea where they are gonna go, roulette is anyone's fvcking guess.

Please let me know which company you have a big investment in, cos I wanna steer well fvcking clear of it. :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Out of interest how big a hit is this £8k to you?
> 
> It sounds a lot to some. As said it takes some people a year to earn that. *I can earn that in 6 weeks* but it's still a big chunk to just lose I to thin air. My missus would go ****ing spare. And rightly so.
> 
> But if you are a millionaire it's a drop in the ocean.


Everyone can on the internet.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Gaz111 said:


> Out of interest how big a hit is this £8k to you?
> 
> It sounds a lot to some. As said it takes some people a year to earn that. I can earn that in 6 weeks but it's still a big chunk to just lose I to thin air. My missus would go ****ing spare. And rightly so.
> 
> But if you are a millionaire it's a drop in the ocean.


Karim, is that you? £8k in 6 weeks...your missus Russian?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Newperson said:


> Kids? You ain't seen his others threads have you?


My bad, cant say I have.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Karim, is that you? £8k in 6 weeks...your missus Russian?


Fcuk you beat me to it lol


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Shares are a bit different, you can at least have an idea where they are gonna go, roulette is anyone's fvcking guess.
> 
> Please let me know which company you have a big investment in, cos I wanna steer well fvcking clear of it. :lol:


Dont be silly if you knew which shares would go up everyone would make money , shares are a big risk but without the risk there is no profit . Shares is a big gamble but they can pay off big time i have £40k invested in one mining company yes it could fold but it could take off too you just do your own research


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

big vin said:


> I have an house payed for will never need a mortgage and i cant have kids im primary hypogonadal and on trt


Regardless of kids, you never know what's down the line.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

banzi said:


> so you will end up alone in a big house with all the utilities cut off.


I always pay what i have to and have never been in debt


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

big vin said:


> Dont be silly if you knew which shares would go up everyone would make money , shares are a big risk but without the risk there is no profit . Shares is a big gamble but they can pay off big time i have £40k invested in one mining company yes it could fold but it could take off too you just do your own research


But there's knowledge and experience you can use to do well in investing.

Roulette is just spinning a fcuking wheel and hoping for the best


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Perhaps the most devastating loss to bookmakers ever came in the 1946 Epsom Derby. It was the first Derby after the end of World War II and everyone who had ever served in the Royal Air Force - or who had relatives in the RAF or paratroops - went for an outsider called Airborne. The horse, whose form until then was more akin to a donkey than a thoroughbred, hacked up at 50/1. More than half the bookmakers in the UK went bankrupt on the back of that one result, something that has never been repeated since.

my favourite story on bookies lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

big vin said:


> I always pay what i have to and have never been in debt


And when it gets to the point when gambling takes priority?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Newperson said:


> But there's knowledge and experience you can use to do well in investing.
> 
> Roulette is just spinning a fcuking wheel and hoping for the best


No knowledge or experience can account for disasters like 9/11 and the recent ebola outbreak it has collapsed lots of shares


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> Perhaps the most devastating loss to bookmakers ever came in the 1946 Epsom Derby. It was the first Derby after the end of World War II and everyone who had ever served in the Royal Air Force - or who had relatives in the RAF or paratroops - went for an outsider called Airborne. The horse, whose form until then was more akin to a donkey than a thoroughbred, hacked up at 50/1. More than half the bookmakers in the UK went bankrupt on the back of that one result, something that has never been repeated since.
> 
> my favourite story on bookies lol


Total nonsense, if many people backed it the odds would have dropped.

Bookies lose the most money when the favourite wins not rank outsiders, they are rank outsiders because no one bets on them


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

big vin said:


> Dont be silly if you knew which shares would go up everyone would make money , shares are a big risk but without the risk there is no profit . Shares is a big gamble but they can pay off big time i have £40k invested in one mining company yes it could fold but it could take off too you just do your own research


Well I have shares in companies I've worked in, I know how they are performing financially so not a huge risk, some I bought for $12 and right now after 3 years they are just over $50. I'd never blindly invest in a company or market I had no knowledge in.

Of course there is always a risk, but depending on how you chose your shares they're a calculated risk, roulette is hit and hope at best, not really comparable mate.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Well I have shares in companies I've worked in, I know how they are performing financially so not a huge risk, some I bought for $12 and right now after 3 years they are just over $50. I'd never blindly invest in a company or market I had no knowledge in.
> 
> Of course there is always a risk, but depending on how you chose your shares they're a calculated risk, roulette is hit and hope at best, not really comparable mate.


no profit without risk all forms of gambling have a risk otherwise it would not be a gamble


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

big vin said:


> No knowledge or experience can account for disasters like 9/11 and the recent ebola outbreak it has collapsed lots of shares


That's true, but they're extreme rarity.

I would play poker. At least you're in control more. Lot more strategy and smarts involved.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Newperson said:


> That's true, but they're extreme rarity.
> 
> I would play poker. At least you're in control more. Lot more strategy and smarts involved.


Lots of luck in poker


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

banzi said:


> Total nonsense, if many people backed it the odds would have dropped.
> 
> Bookies lose the most money when the favourite wins not rank outsiders, they are rank outsiders because no one bets on them


yes normally but if you read the story as to why people bet on it. And yes but not so much in 1946. Bookies still have bad days. Not sure why everyone thinks they're a gold mine. They're all competing on price, some operate on 3-4% profit margins


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

bad news

On New years night we ended up in the casino, I cashed out after 2 bets of red & black with 120 while mate sat and lost money putting numbers on roulette

Saying that, its a very addictive thing & I've seen the effect it has on people. One guy I know of use to steal from parents to service his habit & had his mate playing for him. One week they made about 6/7k and he only got 1/2k my mate kept the rest lol


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

dann19900 said:


> yes normally but if you read the story as to why people bet on it. And yes but not so much in 1946. Bookies still have bad days. Not sure why everyone thinks they're a gold mine. They're all competing on price, some operate on 3-4% profit margins


The roulette machines in the bookies now have transformed the profit margins they are raking it in now


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

big vin said:


> no profit without risk all forms of gambling have a risk otherwise it would not be a gamble


Of course, but it's a *calculated risk* with shares, roulette against a computer is madness!

Anyway, I bet you wished you'd invested that £8k now with the other £40k instead, you'd have had a slightly better chance or actually getting a return on it.

:lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Of course, but it's a *calculated risk* with shares, *roulette against a computer is madness!*
> 
> Anyway, I bet you wished you'd invested that £8k now with the other £40k instead, you'd have had a slightly better chance or actually getting a return on it.
> 
> :lol:


So is poker, remember, it gives you the cards, it knows what you have.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Of course, but it's a *calculated risk* with shares, roulette against a computer is madness!
> 
> Anyway, I bet you wished you'd invested that £8k now with the other £40k instead, you'd have had a slightly better chance or actually getting a return on it.
> 
> :lol:


Well obviously easy saying after the event , many times i have won thousands thats the way it is you take your chance


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

All the numbers on a roulette wheel add up to 666


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Newperson said:


> All the numbers on a roulette wheel add up to 666


yup


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

big vin said:


> Does anyone play the roulette machines in the bookies ? I used to be pretty bad with them blown tens of thousands in the last few years , i stopped playing them for qa while but started playing again in the last few months. I went in the bookies tonight and blew £900 on them i then went daft tried chasing my losses and played online i have just blown £8,000 i feel sick


Jesus Vin :no: that's some loss. Roulette is the only game I play in the casino and I just play the 12's, I have only walked away in a loss once. I think it's knowing and having the will power to walk when you are up and not get into the throws of thinking you are going to win big. So I will just go in with what I am prepared to lose usually about £200 when I am £200 up I walk  was in only last Friday and walked £220 up, I just look at it as an hours work. Never played on line though, I suspect that's much easier to lose loads :no:


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Nuts60 said:


> Jesus Vin :no: that's some loss. Roulette is the only game I play in the casino and I just play the 12's, I have only walked away in a loss once. I think it's knowing and having the will power to walk when you are up and not get into the throws of thinking you are going to win big. So I will just go in with what I am prepared to lose usually about £200 when I am £200 up I walk  was in only last Friday and walked £220 up, I just look at it as an hours work. Never played on line though, I suspect that's much easier to lose loads :no:


Its to easy as you can just deposit whatever you want from your bank cards , i was betting on 9 numbers near the zero started of with £30 stakes hit a losing run kept increasing my stake trying to get out of trouble was betting £400 at a time in the end but did not hit enough of my numbers


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Well you only live once pal, we all fvck up from time to time, I blew a 4k overdraft on coke in the space of 3 months once, still paying for it now. Some lessons we have to learn the hard way. Take it on the chin and move on.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Roulete is work off the devel I know a few people who's lives it's ruined I wouldent carry on if I was U pal that's what they all think there due a touch on it But it just gets deeper and deeper


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Ricky12345 said:


> Roulete is work off the devel I know a few people who's lives it's ruined I wouldent carry on if I was U pal that's what they all think there due a touch on it But it just gets deeper and deeper


yeah you are right


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

So seeing as everyone on here earns 8 grand a week

Anyone wanna lend me 3 grand??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

big vin said:


> Does anyone play the roulette machines in the bookies ? I used to be pretty bad with them blown tens of thousands in the last few years , i stopped playing them for qa while but started playing again in the last few months. I went in the bookies tonight and blew £900 on them i then went daft tried chasing my losses and played online i have just blown £8,000 i feel sick


Unless you can play and know when to stop etc and never chase your losses you shouldn't play it mate. It's so easy to blow all your money on. If I was you I'd stay clear of it altogether.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I made £230 in to £11,000 a few months ago in 3 days and withdrew it but that's rare. If you can't manage the money side Roulette can ruin you. Stay clear.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

big vin said:


> Yes in the long run it does if you play all the time


SO [email protected] STOP


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm curious as to why roulette? How does it make you feel? Is it the adrenaline or the risk factor that is so addictive or is it the prospect of such "easy money"?

Maybe you could make some calculated decisions and take slightly more complicated risks and perhaps invest that money into something like your own business? Something that will be more constructive, risky but potentially much more productive financially?


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

4k on black will see you square mate..

No, red.

Actually black. Definitely black.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

big vin said:


> Does anyone play the roulette machines in the bookies ? I used to be pretty bad with them blown tens of thousands in the last few years , i stopped playing them for qa while but started playing again in the last few months. I went in the bookies tonight and blew £900 on them i then went daft tried chasing my losses and played online i have just blown £8,000 i feel sick


Those machines in the bookies never appealed to me but I've always wanted to go to a casino. I no I will end up with a problem tho, if i win loads ill want to keep winning and if i lose loads ill want to win it back. I have stayed clear of them.

If you had 8k to waste then fair enough mate but im guessing you didn't so sorry to hear this. Could of bought a huge tv with surround sound and all the other extras for that


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Kristina said:


> I'm curious as to why roulette? How does it make you feel? Is it the adrenaline or the risk factor that is so addictive or is it the prospect of such "easy money"?
> 
> Maybe you could make some calculated decisions and take slightly more complicated risks and perhaps invest that money into something like your own business? Something that will be more constructive, risky but potentially much more productive financially?


If you win lots then you feel like it's easy money and your having a "lucky" day. The odds on those machines are so in the favour of the bookies it's stupid. If someone does win 100 quid it's cuz the last person lost like a grand. I can't remember the exact odds tho.

8k could of made my life abit easier with money issues that's for sure lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> If you win lots then you feel like it's easy money and your having a "lucky" day. The odds on those machines are so in the favour of the bookies it's stupid. If someone does win 100 quid it's cuz the last person lost like a grand. I can't remember the exact odds tho.
> 
> 8k could of made my life abit easier with money issues that's for sure lol


That's why you play with strategies to increase your chances of winning.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That's why you play with strategies to increase your chances of winning.


How do you do that on a fixed machine mate? I'm more of a blackjack man myself. Again won't play it for real in a casino or anything. I'd love to be able to save up a grand over the year then go on birthday. That money would be for gambling only and if i lost it then bad luck but if i made on it then great.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> How do you do that on a fixed machine mate? I'm more of a blackjack man myself. Again won't play it for real in a casino or anything. I'd love to be able to save up a grand over the year then go on birthday. That money would be for gambling only and if i lost it then bad luck but if i made on it then great.


No different on a bookies machine,online or in a casino mate. I've only played on a bookies roulette in shop once. Put a fiver in and took 18 out in about 3mins.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> No different on a bookies machine,online or in a casino mate. I've only played on a bookies roulette in shop once. Put a fiver in and took 18 out in about 3mins.


If you no when to walk away it helps. People get greedy and high off winning tho. I guess the idea is not to get greedy in one sitting.

as the great Kenny Rogers once said, you gotta no when to hold em, no when to fold em, no when to walk away, no when to run.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> If you no when to walk away it helps. People get greedy and high off winning tho. I guess the idea is not to get greedy in one sitting.
> 
> as the great Kenny Rogers once said, you gotta no when to hold em, no when to fold em, no when to walk away, no when to run.


Exactly.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

:thumb: 8k on roulette, brilliant


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I've never really got gambling. I see people play the machines in pubs and don't get whats so exciting. I might get some scratch cards every now and then but keep losing so think fook that and don't buy any for 6 months or more.

I've had times in my life were I have been totally skint like I can't afford food and so have no intention of giving it away.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

As a fellow gym goer, I look at you as a friend, and I'd recommend you seek gambling addiction help now before you end up homeless, penniless, and testosteroneless.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> I've never really got gambling. I see people play the machines in pubs and don't get whats so exciting. I might get some scratch cards every now and then but keep losing so think fook that and don't buy any for 6 months or more.
> 
> I've had times in my life were I have been totally skint like I can't afford food and so have no intention of giving it away.


Money won is sweeter than money earnt. I jackpotted a casino slot for £400 when I was 19, it took me almost a month to earn that amount. The adrenaline and euphoria outweighs the feeling I get from working!


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't want to feel left out here, so can I just say that I earn 8k in 4 weeks. Also, this might be a good opportunity to mention that I am all-knowing about cars have have a 584bhp BMW something or other, and also I know loads about boxing too, and could probably best the current champions with my knowledge of technique. And football, I mustn't forget football. I'm tops, me. Could manage any team to the champions cup easy. Makes you wonder why I spend so much time reading a muscle forum really. Must dash, Alan Sugar is calling me iPhone....


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> If you no when to walk away it helps. People get greedy and high off winning tho. I guess the idea is not to get greedy in one sitting.
> 
> as the great Kenny Rogers once said, you gotta no when to hold em, no when to fold em, no when to walk away, no when to run.


Absolutely. Just say know, kids.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

mrwright said:


> So seeing as everyone on here earns 8 grand a week
> 
> Anyone wanna lend me 3 grand??


I'll Settle for a grand ffs


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Joe Shmoe said:


> Don't want to feel left out here, so can I just say that I earn 8k in 4 weeks. Also, this might be a good opportunity to mention that I am all-knowing about cars have have a 584bhp BMW something or other, and also I know loads about boxing too, and could probably best the current champions with my knowledge of technique. And football, I mustn't forget football. I'm tops, me. Could manage any team to the champions cup easy. Makes you wonder why I spend so much time reading a muscle forum really. Must dash, Alan Sugar is calling me iPhone....


Alan Sugar had severe little man syndrome lol.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Alan Sugar had severe little man syndrome lol.


You would too if everyone called you sugar.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

big vin said:


> You got to speculate to accumulate though


What happened to the accumulate part? I missed that.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> You would too if everyone called you sugar.


Haha and there's that. I find it funny on the apprentice when he has to stand on a box or something to be bigger than his advisers haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

That's fcuk all, I gamble with my life everytime I wake the mrs!


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

smalldude said:


> 4k on black will see you square mate..
> 
> No, red.
> 
> Actually black. Definitely black.


4k on black would only give me another 4k profit so i would still be down 4k as i lost 8k


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

big vin said:


> 4k on black would only give me another 4k profit so i would still be down 4k as i lost 8k


Placing big bets us a surefire way to lose on roulette.










My last withdrawl on roulette


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Placing big bets us a surefire way to lose on roulette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you win ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

big vin said:


> Did you win ?


Sure did. Put £230 in 3 days before and took out £11,000


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

big vin said:


> You got to speculate to accumulate though


You speculate and the bookie accumulates though mate.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Sure did. Put £230 in 3 days before and took out £11,000


what stakes were you playing , how many numbers you betting on ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

big vin said:


> what stakes were you playing , how many numbers you betting on ?


Lol leave it alone mate.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I feel nervous putting £20 on a bet... **** me thank **** i dont have £8k to bet with!


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

I might put 8k on scott mitchell tonight in the darts final that would net me 10k profit


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

big vin said:


> I might put 8k on scott mitchell tonight in the darts final that would net me 10k profit


you`re not srs?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

big vin said:


> I might put 8k on scott mitchell tonight in the darts final that would net me 10k profit


Hopefully you're joking.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow, in the nicest possible way, you need to get some help for that.

Regardless of your income, 8k to throw away on literally nothing is crazy.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Hopefully you're joking.


Not joking no my mind set is to win the money back , looking which bookies giving the best odds i really think he will win .


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't know why people see earning 8k a month as such pie in the sky bolloks. I know plenty of people that just sell life insurance and make double that in a month. I'm sh1t at sales so can't lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

big vin said:


> Not joking no my mind set is to win the money back , looking which bookies giving the best odds i really think he will win .


And this is why you shouldn't gamble. Never chase losses. Accept it as a loss and move on.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

big vin said:


> Not joking no my mind set is to win the money back , looking which bookies giving the best odds i really think he will win .


Good luck, you're a real genius you bro.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Good luck, you're a real genius you bro.


This is why I wouldn't give him tips. Bankrupt and homeless in a year or two I'd say.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

FelonE said:


> And this is why you shouldn't gamble. Never chase losses. Accept it as a loss and move on.


I know pal i chased my loses last night started off losing 1k then it was 2k then just increased my stakes and chased my losses it was too quick a spin every 20 seconds lose focus and control


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

big vin said:


> I know pal i chased my loses last night started off losing 1k then it was 2k then just increased my stakes and chased my losses


Yet you're still doing it.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I don't know why people see earning 8k a month as such pie in the sky bolloks. I know plenty of people that just sell life insurance and make double that in a month. I'm sh1t at sales so can't lol


they're too busy calling bullsh1t to look into doing anything themselves lol. Same as no1 thinks you can win at gambling.Wonder why only 1 bookmaker advertises as never closing a account


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> *I don't know why people see earning 8k a month as such pie in the sky bolloks*. I know plenty of people that just sell life insurance and make double that in a month. I'm sh1t at sales so can't lol


Because 99% of people earn less than that.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

united 4/5. Stick 10 grand on stop being a baby...just joking lol


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Karim, is that you? £8k in 6 weeks...your missus Russian?


No mate just work my **** off with a plan to retire at 40 :thumbup1:


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> Everyone can on the internet.


Anyone can in real life too. What's so hard to believe? Do a bit of maths.

£15 an hour, 14 hours a day minimum. Every day.

Then try doing some real graft and see what money is out there to be earned.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Anyone can in real life too. What's so hard to believe? Do a bit of maths.
> 
> £15 an hour, 14 hours a day minimum. Every day.
> 
> Then try doing some real graft and see what money is out there to be earned.


What do you do for a living

the figures you quoted have yo earning £8,820 every six weeks

Take away 40% tax leaves you with £5238

Less NI and mortgage and bills leaves you with considerably less.

So really you dont have £8 grand to blow at all.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Bet on mma instead

I'll give you some tips


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Anyone can in real life too. What's so hard to believe? Do a bit of maths.
> 
> £15 an hour, 14 hours a day minimum. Every day.
> 
> Then try doing some real graft and see what money is out there to be earned.


Who would want to work 14 hours a day, every day? Fvck that. You'd have no free time to spend your money.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> What do you do for a living
> 
> the figures you quoted have yo earning £8,820 every six weeks
> 
> ...


You only pay 40% tax on anything over 32,000 or whatever it is though.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Who would want to work 14 hours a day, every day? Fvck that. You'd have no free time to spend your money.


Working 35 hours a week and earning 3 grand a month is better than spending 70 hours a week at work and earning 6


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> You only pay 40% tax on anything over 32,000 or whatever it is though.


Guy will earn 32k in 24 weeks, he claims.



> People with taxable income up to £31,865 are basic-rate taxpayers and pay tax at 20% (with £10,000 personal allowance, this gives a threshold of £41,865) Those with taxable income over the limit pay tax at 40% on income above the threshold. Taxable income over £150,000 is taxed at 45%


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> Working 35 hours a week and earning 3 grand a month is better than spending 70 hours a week at work and earning 6


I work 52.5 hours a week, even that is too much. Ideally I only want to work 45 at most.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I work 52.5 hours a week, even that is too much. Ideally I only want to work 45 at most.


I work 35 at the moment, the company is looking at 32.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> I work 35 at the moment, the company is looking at 32.


Yeah but are you happy with how much you're paid? I get paid by the hour so 35 might not be enough hours for me, maybe you're on a set salary I don't know.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Yeah but are you happy with how much you're paid? I get paid by the hour so 35 might not be enough hours for me, maybe you're on a set salary I don't know.


Im salaried, so the reduction in hours doesnt effect my earnings

I earn a good wage for my hours, we have a nice home, large garden, go away 3 times a year at least.

You cant buy time.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> *Im salaried, so the reduction in hours doesnt effect my earnings*
> 
> I earn a good wage for my hours, we have a nice home, large garden, go away 3 times a year at least.
> 
> You cant buy time.


Nice.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I had a problem with them, spend my months rent in 2 minutes one morning. Lost the flat and had to move in with me ma


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> What do you do for a living
> 
> the figures you quoted have yo earning £8,820 every six weeks
> 
> ...


That's all irrelevant. We were talking about how £8k is more to some than others. I said I could earn that in 6 weeks.

You replied "anyone can on the internet".

I was simply pointing out to you that just because you don't earn decent money it doesn't mean that nobody else can.

£15 an hour is not a fantastic wage in my eyes. But bang the hours in and it soon mounts up.

I work on the roads.

Also your maths is way out. You don't pay 40% tax on the whole lot. Only on the portion above £32k.

And to stop you worrying, my missus earns enough to cover the mortgage and bills


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

big vin said:


> boylesports i would go back in and try win it back but pretty difficult to win that kind of money back


Take yourself to a casino....online is a mugs game


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> That's all irrelevant. We were talking about how £8k is more to some than others. I said I could earn that in 6 weeks.
> 
> You replied "anyone can on the internet".
> 
> ...


Doing what?


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Doing what?


Anything and everything. White lines, cats eyes, camera markings, temporary road alterations etc.

I think a few people think I'm blowing my own trumpet when I said I can earn that money in 6 weeks. And I aren't like that at all. I aren't some hot shot banker or successful university graduate. Lots of people earn a lot more than me. I'm on a measly £15 an hour and have to work my bollocks off 7 days a week to earn that sort of money. But that's my choice. I was just pointing out that good money is out their to be earnt. It isn't some sort of fantasy or a dream.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> That's all irrelevant. We were talking about how £8k is more to some than others. I said I could earn that in 6 weeks.
> 
> You replied "anyone can on the internet".
> 
> ...


My hourly rate is higher than yours so Im better off than you, you work more hours and as such have les free time

As I have said before, you cant buy back time.

Do you think anyone has ever said when looking back on their lives, "I wish I had worked more hours"?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Anything and everything. White lines, cats eyes, camera markings, temporary road alterations etc.
> 
> I think a few people think I'm blowing my own trumpet when I said I can earn that money in 6 weeks. And I aren't like that at all. I aren't some hot shot banker or successful university graduate. Lots of people earn a lot more than me. I'm on a measly £15 an hour and have to work my bollocks off 7 days a week to earn that sort of money. But that's my choice. I was just pointing out that good money is out their to be earnt. It isn't some sort of fantasy or a dream.


Why are you not at work now, you have been here all afternoon?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> Why are you not at work now, you have been here all afternoon?


he works perm nights mate - £15.00 an hour to work 14 hour night shifts on the motorway? fvck that


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> he works perm nights mate - £15.00 an hour to work 14 hour night shifts on the motorway? fvck that


Sounds great.

By the way, i keep reading your signature in the voice of Rik Mayall when he was in the Young Ones.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> By the way, i keep reading your signature in the voice of Rik Mayall when he was in the Young Ones.


I keep meaning to edit it to credit the author - you can guess who it was


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Well you only live once pal, we all fvck up from time to time, I blew a 4k overdraft on coke in the space of 3 months once, still paying for it now. Some lessons we have to learn the hard way. Take it on the chin and move on.


This sounds way more fun


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> Why are you not at work now, you have been here all afternoon?


They've got these things called mobile phones these days mate. Some of them you can even access the internet on. It's amazing. I can be at work AND be on here.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

saxondale said:


> he works perm nights mate - £15.00 an hour to work 14 hour night shifts on the motorway? fvck that


Yeh exactly it ain't no dream job. But the grand a week in your sky rocket does sweeten it a bit.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Newperson said:


> This sounds way more fun


All fun and games until you have to pay the cvnt back.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> They've got these things called mobile phones these days mate. Some of them you can even access the internet on. It's amazing. I can be at work AND be on here.


hahaha

So you can earn money if you work your bollo8ks off, yet you spend time on here whilst at work.



> No mate just work my **** off with a plan to retire at 40


Get back to work and stop scrounging off your employer.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Gaz111 said:


> Yeh exactly it ain't no dream job. But the grand a week in your sky rocket does sweeten it a bit.


if it works for you mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Yeh exactly it ain't no dream job. *But the grand a week* in your sky rocket does sweeten it a bit.


I thought you earned 8 grand in six weeks?

Could you do the maths this time?


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

And the dik-swinging contest is in full... Er... Swing.

Save this competing over working hours and money earned for investing forums. If you want to compete, get pictures of your muscles up Instead of pictures of anon avatars.... This is a Marcle forum after all.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Joe Shmoe said:


> And the dik-swinging contest is in full... Er... Swing.
> 
> Save this competing over working hours and money earned for investing forums. If you want to compete, get pictures of your muscles up Instead of pictures of anon avatars.... This is a Marcle forum after all.


deep


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Joe Shmoe said:


> And the dik-swinging contest is in full... Er... Swing.
> 
> Save this competing over working hours and money earned for investing forums. If you want to compete, get pictures of your muscles up Instead of pictures of anon avatars.... This is a Marcle forum after all.


Are you calling me out to post pics?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> Are you calling me out to post pics?


can we have a newer one if you do?


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Joe Shmoe said:


> get pictures of your muscles up Instead of pictures of anon avatars.... This is a Marcle forum after all.


Sorry, my mistake, this post was meant for the Marcle forum. As you were...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> My hourly rate is higher than yours so Im better off than you, you work more hours and as such have les free time
> 
> As I have said before, you cant buy back time.
> 
> *Do you think anyone has ever said when looking back on their lives, "I wish I had worked more hours"?*


Probably a lot of people who wished they were a homeowner or whatever.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> can we have a newer one if you do?


Im on holiday in around 7 weeks, I will post one then, it will be awesome.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

banzi said:


> Are you calling me out to post pics?


Not at all. I couldn't give two hoots what you look like... Just made more sense competing over marcles than pennies.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Probably a lot of people who wished they were a homeowner or whatever.


Life is for living , not working

Work to live, dont live to work


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Working 35 hours a week and earning 3 grand a month is better than spending 70 hours a week at work and earning 6


Yep.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> Life is for living , not working
> 
> dont live to work


unfortunatly many many of us are in that situation mate, I`ll be back on top soon but it`s a hard slog and too much for some people


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Take yourself to a casino....online is a mugs game


Why us it?


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

banzi said:


> Life is for living , not working
> 
> Work to live, dont live to work


Absolutely. How many of you have worked your ass off in a job, gone in when sick, worked hours unpaid etc, only to leave and then think "all that caring and extrawworded counted for nothing".

I'm sure there's a lot of exceptions, but more often than not in my case.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Why us it?


Well the computer can rig it, at a casino a dealer spins the ball not a computer. A machine will never pay out 100% of what's it took as it will choose different numbers. At a casino they don't have that luxury.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Well the computer can rig it, at a casino a dealer spins the ball not a computer. A machine will never pay out 100% of what's it took as it will choose different numbers. At a casino they don't have that luxury.


A dealer can rig it. Online roulette is powered random number generators that are independent from the actual site. What do you mean will never pay out 100% of what it's took ?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> A dealer can rig it. Online roulette is powered random number generators that are independent from the actual site. What do you mean will never pay out 100% of what it's took ?


how does a dealer rig roulette mate? genuine question


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> how does a dealer rig roulette mate? genuine question


They throw the ball at certain velocities. Also casino roulette wheels can be weighted so that they land on certain numbers more than others.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> They throw the ball at certain velocities. Also casino roulette wheels can be weighted so that they land on certain numbers more than others.


cheating cvnts


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

8k? haha do your rip :lol:

next time play rainbow riches :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> cheating cvnts


Yep and when they see you're winning alot they can chuck you out and ban you.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

i knew a guy who 'spinned' the ball in a casino for years, because they do it so much they can land it within a certain area on the board, not a specific number but a section,

so if youve got loads of numbers down they can help or **** you over


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> i knew a guy who 'spinned' the ball in a casino for years, because they do it so much they can land it within a certain area on the board, not a specific number but a section,
> 
> so if youve got loads of numbers down they can help or **** you over


Exactly.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

b0t13 said:


> i knew a guy who 'spinned' the ball in a casino for years, because they do it so much they can land it within a certain area on the board, not a specific number but a section,
> 
> so if youve got loads of numbers down they can help or **** you over


And you get enough time to put your bets on after the spin they cant mind read


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

big vin said:


> I might put 8k on scott mitchell tonight in the darts final that would net me 10k profit


scott mitchell won the darts


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

big vin said:


> scott mitchell won the darts


did you back him?


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> A dealer can rig it. Online roulette is powered random number generators that are independent from the actual site. What do you mean will never pay out 100% of what it's took ?


You say they can throw the ball at certain velocities which may be true but might only get 2/10 at the same. A machine will never give out 100% of its takings otherwise it will be loosing money and there would be no point for bookies to have them, so must be rigged to a certain extent.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

big vin said:


> scott mitchell won the darts


Bloody hell...messes with your head don't it.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Dan TT said:


> You say they can throw the ball at certain velocities which may be true but might only get 2/10 at the same. A machine will never give out 100% of its takings otherwise it will be loosing money and there would be no point for bookies to have them, so must be rigged to a certain extent.


thats why they are called "fixed odds" machines

the casino version is the house can bet on zero but the punter can`t


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> thats why they are called "fixed odds" machines
> 
> the casino version is the house can bet on zero but the punter can`t


You can bet on the 0. The reason the odds are in the casinos favour is because there is 35 numbers and a 0 on a European roulette table(double 00 on an American table) and a £1 win on a single number pays 35/1 but because of the zero the house has a slight edge.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You can bet on the 0. The reason the odds are in the casinos favour is because there is 35 numbers and a 0 on a European roulette table(double 00 on an American table) and a £1 win on a single number pays 35/1 but because of the zero the house has a slight edge.


I don`t understand?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I don`t understand?


The punter CAN bet on zero.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> hahaha
> 
> So you can earn money if you work your bollo8ks off, yet you spend time on here whilst at work.
> 
> Get back to work and stop scrounging off your employer.


Use your brain for 5 minutes. Then again maybe if you had a brain you would be out earning decent money instead of sat on your computer doubting that other people can?

I'm paid for every hour im out of the yard. Out of a 14 hour shift only 6 hours of that is actually grafting, sometimes only 2-4 hours.

The rest is travel (where I can be on my phone, on here) or waiting for Tarmac to be laid and set (when I can also be on my phone, on here).

So I ain't scrounging off anybody. Get yourself down the job centre if you wanna earn some good money instead of trying to shoot other people down.

The lads who said "life is for living not working" and "nobody ever looked back on life and wished they worked more". I disagree.

I've got a good life. I have 2 good holidays a year, sleep very little and spend plenty of time with my amazing family in my lovely house.

Life will just get sweeter when I retire at 40.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

saxondale said:


> I don`t understand?


Winning punters are paid 35/1 but there odds are 36/1 because of the zero.

Hence the "house edge".


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gaz111 said:


> Winning punters are paid 35/1 but there odds are 36/1 because of the zero.
> 
> Hence the "house edge".


Lol you explained it better.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

big vin said:


> Does anyone play the roulette machines in the bookies ? I used to be pretty bad with them blown tens of thousands in the last few years , i stopped playing them for qa while but started playing again in the last few months. I went in the bookies tonight and blew £900 on them i then went daft tried chasing my losses and played online i have just blown £8,000 i feel sick


£8.000 is just rediculous for one session.

do you do this often ? if you do you have a problem.

a one off then you can learn from it and chalk it up to experience.

I like a gamble on the horses myself, but ive never gambled wildly, i work out a system, backtrack it and set a bank ammount.

when i was 18 i spent all my holiday money on the fruit machines in 2 days..this left me with no money for the rest of the week and that was my lesson learned never been on one since. I hope you do the same.

best thing to do when gambling is set a bank before you start and when you reach it thats it.

£8.000 is a fvckin lot..i feel for you m8.

what was you betting on ..number 37


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> The punter CAN bet on zero.





Gaz111 said:


> Winning punters are paid 35/1 but there odds are 36/1 because of the zero.
> 
> Hence the "house edge".





FelonE said:


> Lol you explained it better.


I still dont get it

if I bet £1 and win on number twelve I win an amount

If I bet £1 on zero and win why dont I win the same amount back?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Gaz111 said:


> Use your brain for 5 minutes. Then again maybe if you had a brain you would be out earning decent money instead of sat on your computer doubting that other people can?
> 
> I'm paid for every hour im out of the yard. Out of a 14 hour shift only 6 hours of that is actually grafting, sometimes only 2-4 hours.
> 
> ...


you said you we`re 49 on another thread mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I still dont get it
> 
> if I bet £1 and win on number twelve I win an amount
> 
> If I bet £1 on zero and win why dont I win the same amount back?


You do. Both pay 35/1


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You do. Both pay 35/1


bear with me, so how does the 0 give the house an advantage if anyone can bet on it?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

saxondale said:


> bear with me, so how does the 0 give the house an advantage if anyone can bet on it?


because if you put a £1 on every single number you'd lose £1


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

got it



> Consider for a moment a player who wagers one chip on every number on the Roulette table, including zer0. That player would have to put 37 chips in play. No matter what number comes up, only one of them can win. In other words, the player must lose 36 of the 37 chips, while retaining just one of them (the winner) and receiving 35 chips for the correct choice. That's 36 chips lost and 35 won for a net loss of one chip-which is a direct result of the House Edge in effect.
> 
> To express this as a percentage, the average loss (total loss) of 1 chip is divided by the initial amount of the bet (total wager) or 37 chips. That makes the House Edge = 1/37 = 2.70%. It doesn't matter how many times this betting pattern is repeated; the result will always be the same-an expected loss of 2.7% built in to the game. This is the House's advantage for this form of Roulette. It is not, however, the only version played.
> 
> Although the payout is the same, 35-to-1, owing to the addition of a double zero the American Roulette Wheel has 38 numbered slots, not 37. If all 38 numbers are wagered upon with a chip apiece, all but one will be swept away with the losers. The win is still worth only 35 chips, meaning the net loss will now be two out of 38 chips, and the House Edge goes up to 2/38 = 5.26%.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> bear with me, so how does the 0 give the house an advantage if anyone can bet on it?


Because the single number odds are 35/1 but there are 36 numbers including the zero. Example.. If I put a pound on every number except one(any one) and won the return would be £36 but there us still a chance you'd lose cos there's an extra number.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

saxondale said:


> you said you we`re 49 on another thread mate


Take what I say with a pinch of salt. I like sarcasm. Lol. Don't remember saying in 49 tho. I'm 26.

I must of meant 49 stone 

About the house edge. If you put £1 on every number 0-35 it would cost you £36.

You would win back £35. So you lost £1.

That's exactly what the house edge was.

Without the house edge you would get £36 back.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

big vin said:


> scott mitchell won the darts





BettySwallocks said:


> did you back him?


can't wait for the answer to this lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Gaz111 said:


> Take what I say with a pinch of salt. I like sarcasm. Lol. Don't remember saying in 49 tho. I'm 26.
> 
> I must of meant 49 stone
> 
> ...


it`s a good job I don`t gamble LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> it`s a good job I don`t gamble LOL


It's all maths mate.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It's all maths mate.


last match I bet my team to win 5-3

we hadn`t scored 5 goals all season.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Long story short. The casinos never lose.

You might win once or twice. But long term - there's only one winner.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gaz111 said:


> Long story short. The casinos never lose.
> 
> You might win once or twice. But long term - there's only one winner.


Yep.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Also your maths is way out. You don't pay 40% tax on the whole lot. Only on the portion above £32k


Think your maths is way out mate- you only pay 40% on the portion above 41.8k ish - but earning as much as you do, you should know that


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

scot-ish said:


> Think your maths is way out mate- you only pay 40% on the portion above 41.8k ish - but earning as much as you do, you should know that


Happy days. It doesn't tell you on your wage slip how much of your wages you paid 20% on and how much you paid 40% so why should I know that?

As said above. Why is it so hard to believe that a man a can actually work long hours and earn good money? Is everyone on here doing 30 hours a week for minimum wage?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Gaz111 said:


> Happy days. It doesn't tell you on your wage slip how much of your wages you paid 20% on and how much you paid 40% so why should I know that?
> 
> As said above. Why is it so hard to believe that a man a can actually work long hours and earn good money? Is everyone on here doing 30 hours a week for minimum wage?


I belive you mate, my new job is the first one I`ve had that pays travel - they knock a half hour off each way then pay for your time - I`m now averaging 55 hours a week for the same amount of time out of the house that I used to be salaried at 38 and seeing a huge difference.

none of the other engineers want the work but whined like mad last month.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Happy days. It doesn't tell you on your wage slip how much of your wages you paid 20% on and how much you paid 40% so why should I know that?
> 
> As said above. Why is it so hard to believe that a man a can actually work long hours and earn good money? Is everyone on here doing 30 hours a week for minimum wage?


Don't make no odds to me what you earn mate :/ I know what sort of wages are out there, and wouldn't set my alarm for £15/hr lol.

Just anyone in the 40% bracket knows where it starts as that's wen you question you're £15 an hour to only take home less than £9 - hence people mentioning time at home being more important than the extra hours - when you don't see the same return on as the work done under the 40% bracket. Same amount of work= less money, not exactly how "overtime" should be.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

scot-ish said:


> Think your maths is way out mate- you only pay 40% on the portion above 41.8k ish - but earning as much as you do, you should know that





> Income from employment, pensions and property
> 
> This is classed as non-savings income (from employment, self-employment, pensions and rental income).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

saxondale said:


> I belive you mate, my new job is the first one I`ve had that pays travel - they knock a half hour off each way then pay for your time - I`m now averaging 55 hours a week for the same amount of time out of the house that I used to be salaried at 38 and seeing a huge difference.
> 
> none of the other engineers want the work but whined like mad last month.


Sounds like you are quids in mate.

More of my job is a HGV driver than it is a road worker. Last night I was down the A21 seven oaks. 4.5 hours in a truck limited to 56mph. That's 9 hours before you get out the truck. Then an hours site induction. And 2 hours waiting to get on. You've done 12 hours before you get your PPE on. £150 a shift for 10 hours. Anything over the 10 hours is double time. So you can see how the money mounts up.

But... I'm working next to live traffic on the motorway in the ****ing down rain with a row of cones between me and oncoming traffic. I'm getting home filthy dirty and freezing cold. Driving home falling asleep. Keep swapping driver every half hour because we are all bollocksed. Every day of the week. It ain't all roses.

I used to earn £30k as a casino service engineer with every other weekend off. And Monday/Tuesday off the other week. 9-5. Company car. Warm and clean. Safe environment. I'm earning twice the money but the job is 4 times as ****. Lol.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

scot-ish said:


> Don't make no odds to me what you earn mate :/ I know what sort of wages are out there, and wouldn't set my alarm for £15/hr lol.
> 
> Just anyone in the 40% bracket knows where it starts as that's wen you question you're £15 an hour to only take home less than £9 - hence people mentioning time at home being more important than the extra hours - when you don't see the same return on as the work done under the 40% bracket. Same amount of work= less money, not exactly how "overtime" should be.


Lol. I work on the roads with a load of uneducated monkeys. You seriously think any of us question our tax bracket when we are picking up a grand a week? Get real mate.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Long story short. The casinos never lose.
> 
> You might win once or twice. But long term - there's only one winner.


Blackjack does have an exception - some people are able to count cards and give themselves a statistical advantage over the house. However most people who think they can can't, and if you can the casino's don't like it and call it cheating.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Lol. I work on the roads with a load of uneducated monkeys. You seriously think any of us question our tax bracket when we are picking up a grand a week? Get real mate.


Everyone is good at maths when it comes to counting their money.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Lol. *I work on the roads with a load of uneducated monkeys.* You seriously think any of us question our tax bracket when we are picking up a grand a week? Get real mate.


Im sure your colleagues hold you in high esteem all the same.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> Im sure your colleagues hold you in high esteem all the same.


If you haven't gathered by now I don't have a great deal of time to worry about what other people think or wether or not im held in high esteem.

I worry about me and there is no merit in justifying myself to or pacifying **** wits.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

PD89 said:


> Everyone is good at maths when it comes to counting their money.


I aren't saying they don't count it. But tax man takes what tax man wants. He is never wrong. And if he is you get it back next April. So what's confusing you?


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> I aren't saying they don't count it. But tax man takes what tax man wants. He is never wrong. And if he is you get it back next April. So what's confusing you?


Nothing, you just stated that you work with uneducated road workers, so I assumed you ment they couldn't do the maths involved. I was merely stating everyone is good at maths when it comes to their money.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

PD89 said:


> Nothing, you just stated that you work with uneducated road workers, so I assumed you ment they couldn't do the maths involved. I was merely stating everyone is good at maths when it comes to their money.


What maths is there to do? Your take home pay is your take home pay. Who sits down to work out what portion of wages you paid 20% tax on and what portion you paid 40% on? Cuz I sure as hell

Don't.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> What maths is there to do? Your take home pay is your take home pay. Who sits down to work out what portion of wages you paid 20% tax on and what portion you paid 40% on? Cuz I sure as hell
> 
> Don't.


I work out everything mate, maths is cool.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

PD89 said:


> I work out everything mate, maths is cool.


Cos2 X = 1/2 (1+cos2X)


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

PD89 said:


> I work out everything mate, maths is cool.


I like maths, because a numbers are the same in every language...


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Gaz111 said:


> Cos2 X = 1/2 (1+cos2X)


80081355

Lulz!


----------



## Betts020577 (Jul 13, 2014)

Love reading these threads, Its like you've got a brown dog, Well mine is browner :/


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Betts020577 said:


> Love reading these threads, Its like you've got a brown dog, Well mine is browner :/


If you've been Tenerife some lads have been elevenerife.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

banzi said:


> won't let me quote-


Was that to prove me correct? Or am I missing something?


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Lol. I work on the roads with a load of uneducated monkeys. You seriously think any of us question our tax bracket when we are picking up a grand a week? Get real mate.


When I get offered overtime- it's important to know what goes into the bank. Tax brackets let people work that out.

Ps- at your quoted £270 a day, take home is £1200 a week. If you know you're tax brackets- you'd know that.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

scot-ish said:


> When I get offered overtime- it's important to know what goes into the bank. Tax brackets let people work that out.
> 
> Ps- at your quoted £270 a day, take home is £1200 a week. If you know you're tax brackets- you'd know that.


I get a pay slip every week. Saves me doing the maths.

And who said I so 14 hours every day? Every day is different. Some days I do 16. Others 20. Others 10.

And I don't get "offered" overtime. You stay till job is done. You don't down tools after 10 hours to get your calculator out. Hahaha.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Guy on my facebook who gambles like 10,20,30 and fvcking wins. Get everything paid for him 20 or. So literally loaded drives a fvcking Bentley.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

HDU said:


> Guy on my facebook who gambles like 10,20,30 and fvcking wins. Get everything paid for him 20 or. So literally loaded drives a fvcking Bentley.


There are blokes who claim to be professional gamblers and make a substantial living from it but I don't know how. They are either the luckiest ****ers alive or have got mates working in the casino. Neither would last forever though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> There are blokes who claim to be professional gamblers and make a substantial living from it but I don't know how. They are either the luckiest ****ers alive or have got mates working in the casino. Neither would last forever though.


It simply can't be done. I do however know professional gamblers of various sorts, none of what they do is strictly legal.

Anyway, I'm not going to argue with one of the greatest minds and mathematician to walk the earth.

You cannot beat a roulette table unless you steal money from it. - Albert Einstein


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

What are you saying can't be done?

Beat the casinos?

Or beat them legitimately?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Gaz111 said:


> There are blokes who claim to be professional gamblers and make a substantial living from it but I don't know how. They are either the luckiest ****ers alive or have got mates working in the casino. Neither would last forever though.


statistics lol. Don't know why people think you can't win. Betfair is a exchange rather than bookmakers, what most pro gamblers use as bookies will just close your account if you win. You swap bets with other people and they take a commision, goes down to 2% if you gamble a lot. Its no different to trading on forex or the stock market other than you don't have to pay tax


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I've only just seen this thread.

@big vin, I've read about your TRT and Endo stuff in the past, and the lengths of time you wait for him to get your bloods done etc. If you can afford to blow £8,900 in one day on roulette why don't you get private bloods done and buy Pharma yourself to be in full control?

Or is the Endo private and you play by his timetable?

Anyway, if you have the funds to blow almost 9k in one days gambling with no repercussions then good on you IMO. You must be well off and have earned it via whatever skills you have. How you blow off steam is your prerogative IMO - No need to flame the guy because he's minted.

For me, that 9k would mean I could get on the property ladder, build a home that is mine for my kids and the Mrs, as oppose to paying through the nose renting. I work in hospital on a 18k annum, the mrs is at home raising our 2yr & 4 yr old, so its just my income keeping us afloat.

Logically I believe OP has wasted a tonne of money for no reason, but if he has earned and can afford to blow it - he's still better off than me, so can't knock him tbh


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

scot-ish said:


> When I get offered overtime- it's important to know what goes into the bank. Tax brackets let people work that out.
> 
> Ps- at your quoted £270 a day, take home is £1200 a week. If you know you're tax brackets- you'd know that.


I can honestly say in over 30 years working, I`ve never used a tax bracket to work out my overtime, can`t think why anyone would, clutching at straws there mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Gaz111 said:


> There are blokes who claim to be professional gamblers and make a substantial living from it but I don't know how. They are either the luckiest ****ers alive or have got mates working in the casino. Neither would last forever though.


I`ve met one guy makes a living from horse races but just the one


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

saxondale said:


> I can honestly say in over 30 years working, I`ve never used a tax bracket to work out my overtime, can`t think why anyone would, clutching at straws there mate


He's been clutching at straws since he first started trying to pick holes in my posts. Lol.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> I get a pay slip every week. Saves me doing the maths.
> 
> And who said I so 14 hours every day? Every day is different. Some days I do 16. Others 20. Others 10.
> 
> And I don't get "offered" overtime. You stay till job is done. You don't down tools after 10 hours to get your calculator out. Hahaha.


You quoted saying you do Hgv Driving as the bulk of your job. That's 90 hours in 2 weeks- not a 14,16 or 20 hr shift - as these are still part of your working day.



saxondale said:


> I can honestly say in over 30 years working, I`ve never used a tax bracket to work out my overtime, can`t think why anyone would, clutching at straws there mate


Maybe as my overtime is offered at a week at a time - and when the taxman is taking over 2k I want to know how much I'd be taking home before I commit to it.



Gaz111 said:


> He's been clutching at straws since he first started trying to pick holes in my posts. Lol.


Not interested in picking holes in it- or what you earn :/ I know how much is out there to be earned.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

In my personal experience, high earners don't broadcast and brag about stuff. Anyway, did I mention I have a 10" member and love my life, I'm soo lucky, handsome, have loads of friends who would die for me.... Blah de fkjng blah.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

scot-ish said:


> You quoted saying you do Hgv Driving as the bulk of your job. That's 90 hours in 2 weeks- not a 14,16 or 20 hr shift - as these are still part of your working day.
> 
> Maybe as my overtime is offered at a week at a time - and when the taxman is taking over 2k I want to know how much I'd be taking home before I commit to it.
> 
> .


yer right - "I`m not going to work overtime boss, the taxman will take too much of it" stop digging mate


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

saxondale said:


> yer right - "I`m not going to work overtime boss, the taxman will take too much of it" stop digging mate


No digging- I very rarely work overtime to get less than 50% of what I earned. Time in my hand is worth more than that.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Archaic said:


> I've only just seen this thread.
> 
> @big vin, I've read about your TRT and Endo stuff in the past, and the lengths of time you wait for him to get your bloods done etc. If you can afford to blow £8,900 in one day on roulette why don't you get private bloods done and buy Pharma yourself to be in full control?
> 
> ...


I have paid in the past to see private endos but they have generally just moved me onto the nhs.I dont want to go down the route of buying pharma gear privately as i still would not really know that it was not fake . I get my prescription for trt via the NHS with no issues.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

scot-ish said:


> You quoted saying you do Hgv Driving as the bulk of your job. That's 90 hours in 2 weeks- not a 14,16 or 20 hr shift - as these are still part of your working day.
> 
> Maybe as my overtime is offered at a week at a time - and when the taxman is taking over 2k I want to know how much I'd be taking home before I commit to it.
> 
> Not interested in picking holes in it- or what you earn :/ I know how much is out there to be earned.


90 hours in 2 weeks? What you on about pal?

What do you know about my shifts or hours and why does it concern you?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> *90 hours in 2 weeks? What you on about pal?*
> 
> What do you know about my shifts or hours and why does it concern you?


https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/208091/rules-on-drivers-hours-and-tachographs-goods-vehicles-in-gb-and-europe.pdf

Heavy goods drivers can only work 9 hour days.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/208091/rules-on-drivers-hours-and-tachographs-goods-vehicles-in-gb-and-europe.pdf
> 
> Heavy goods drivers can only work 9 hour days.


work or drive?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

:2guns: :2guns: :2guns: :2guns: :2guns:

Next time you decide to lose a sh*t load of money, just PM and I'll send you my paypal.

Thanks


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/208091/rules-on-drivers-hours-and-tachographs-goods-vehicles-in-gb-and-europe.pdf
> 
> Heavy goods drivers can only work 9 hour days.


 Well I did 98 hours last week so work that out. Lol.

I aren't a heavy goods driver. I work on the roads and driving HGV type trucks is a part of my job. Getting the gear to site.

They aren't categorised as HGVs though. They are legally classed as plant and don't require a taco. The driver also doesn't require a HGV licence. It takes 6 hours get Great Yarmouth in a truck. We would be screwed if we were on taco.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Well I did 98 hours last week so work that out. Lol.
> 
> I aren't a heavy goods driver. I work on the roads and driving HGV type trucks is a part of my job. Getting the gear to site.
> 
> They aren't categorised as HGVs though. They are legally classed as plant and don't require a taco. The driver also doesn't require a HGV licence. It takes 6 hours get Great Yarmouth in a truck. We would be screwed if we were on taco.


Im not arguing with you, I know you have to work long hours to make a decent wage.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Sounds like you are quids in mate.
> 
> *More of my job is a HGV driver* than it is a road worker





Gaz111 said:


> Well I did 98 hours last week so work that out. Lol.
> 
> *I aren't a heavy goods driver*


so which post are you lying in?


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

scot-ish said:


> so which post are you lying in?


Lol. Are you thick? Suffer with learning difficulties?

Them big yellow lorries on the motorway with men working of the back of them. How do you think they get there?

Do you think they pay a separate man to drive the trucks to site and keep stopping cuz he's on taco? Then when he finally gets to site he sits and watches the other men work and doesn't get out?

FFS. You really are a first class muppet. Why on earth do you think I would lie about what my **** job entails? What would be the merit in that? Lying to complete strangers who will never know who I am and making job sound worse than it is.

Yeh. Makes me look really cool that. Hahahaha. What a clown.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> Im not arguing with you, I know you have to work long hours to make a decent wage.


Not really. I could do 4 x 10 hours shifts a week and earn £30k quite easily.

I just like earning double that.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Lol. Are you thick? Suffer with learning difficulties?
> 
> Them big yellow lorries on the motorway with men working of the back of them. How do you think they get there?
> 
> ...


chill gaz, perhaps you need a day off?


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> chill gaz, perhaps you need a day off?


Lol I'm good mate. Just can't be doing with muppets on the internet. No need for it. I only joined here to get a bit of inspiration to get back in shape and for a few tips and bits of advice and get roped into this.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Lol I'm good mate. Just can't be doing with muppets on the internet. No need for it. I only joined here to get a bit of inspiration to get back in shape and for a few tips and bits of advice and get roped into this.


follow my posts mate, im all about the gains


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Lol. Are you thick? Suffer with learning difficulties?


is that a rhetorical question?

just that one of your posts says you are a HGV driver, next post says you are not.

I even quoted both posts in which you typed, to make it easier for you to answer.

quite simple really, one of them must be a lie.

again- which one is it?

ps- do you like fishing?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Lol I'm good mate. Just can't be doing with muppets on the internet. No need for it. I only joined here to get a bit of inspiration to get back in shape and for a few tips and bits of advice and get roped into this.


95 hours a week and out of shape??????

Worst genetics on ukmuscle.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

scot-ish said:


> is that a rhetorical question?
> 
> just that one of your posts says you are a HGV driver, next post says you are not.
> 
> ...


I said that part of my job was driving HGVs. That doesn't make me a HGV driver.

Part of my fitness training is boxing.

But I aren't a boxer.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> 95 hours a week and out of shape??????
> 
> Worst genetics on ukmuscle.


You're just being a d1ck now. If you read my posts properly you would see where I said that a large portion of my job is driving trucks and waiting around. Hardly burning many calories is it?

You wanna get down tesco and get some baby wipes pal, cuz there's that much **** spilling out of your mouth it's gonna run down your top in a minute


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 10, 2014)

"I aren't"

Jesus wept.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> You're just being a d1ck now. *If you read my posts properly you would see where I said that a large portion of my job is driving trucks and waiting around. Hardly burning many calories is it?*
> 
> You wanna get down tesco and get some baby wipes pal, cuz there's that much **** spilling out of your mouth it's gonna run down your top in a minute


Sorry, its just before you wrote



> No mate just work my **** off with a plan to retire at 40





> Anyone can in real life too. What's so hard to believe? Do a bit of maths.
> 
> £15 an hour, 14 hours a day minimum. Every day.
> 
> *Then try doing some real graft* and see what money is out there to be earned.


So what is it. do you work hard or sit on your fat ass?

PS I do read posts properly, hence your current predicament.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> I said that part of my job was driving HGVs. That doesn't make me a HGV driver.
> 
> Part of my fitness training is boxing.
> 
> *But I aren't a boxer.*


You type like you're punch drunk


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

I haven't read every page (and judging by the last couple that's probably wise..) but going back to teh OP - everything you said screamed gambling problem. As in certifiable, needs professional help gambling problem.

This time it's £8,000 - no biggie apparently.

Next time may be substantially more. The time after may cripple you. If you can't stay away yourself then I would advise getting help before you go off the deep end....gambling is a real hard addiction to deal with.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> Sorry, its just before you wrote
> 
> So what is it. do you work hard or sit on your fat ass?
> 
> PS I do read posts properly, hence your current predicament.


Predicament? Lol.

Yeh real predicament I got myself in here. Some little work shy keyboard warrior trying to find holes in my story about having a **** job 

It's up there with some of the worst predicaments I've ever been in. What a ****tard.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Banzi if you spent as much time looking for a decent job as you did writing **** on here then you might not be in the financial predicament that you are in.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Gaz111 said:


> Banzi if you spent as much time looking for a decent job as you did writing **** on here then you might not be in the financial predicament that you are in.


nah thats me mate, lol

home at 1530, getting paid till 2100 - whose the mug?


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

saxondale said:


> nah thats me mate, lol
> 
> home at 1530, getting paid till 2100 - whose the mug?


Banzi's the mug.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Thread closed.

Learn to discuss topics without resorting to personal insults. It's against the rules and if it continues, as it is in several threads atm, infractions will be getting handed out. It's really tiresome to issue infractions so lets brush up on our debating skills if you please.


----------

